
Reading for a living - blasdel
http://www.steamthing.com/2010/03/reading-for-a-living.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Steamthing+%28Steamboats+Are+Ruining+Everything%29
======
chanux
Reminded me "Reader" the movie. Even it's not reading as a living, it's still
reading for something _interesting_.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0976051>

